# Can You drive during pregnancy?



## MummyToAmberx

fertilityinfo said:


> If you are an experienced driver, you can safely continue to drive your vehicle, but remember, *your reaction has now become slower than it was before pregnancy*. *Avoid driving in traffic *jams, obey all traffic rules and speed limits. Long movings are undesirable, *try not to drive more than an hour succesively *and no more than 2.5 hours per day. When driving back the drivers seat should have a maximum comfortable position. The novice pregnant driver has to objectively evaluate her capabilities and degree of emotional stress, which exert to you at the driving time.Use seat belts.

My reactions are just the same. 
Cant avoid traffic jams were i live.
Again, hard not to when you live in a area with alot of cars, could sit for up to 40mins go 3-5miles down the road.


----------



## Jolinar

I'm not really getting the point of this post, not to mention the practicalities lol. My reaction times are just fine too. Please provide references to scientific research to back up these claims ;)


----------



## honeygrl

The post is technically correct, just not something most women can realistically follow exactly. The reason for not going long distances is because you are at higher risk of blood clots and sitting in one position driving ups that risk. My doctor actually suggested I quit my job 4 months in to pregnancy with my son because I was driving 1 hour each way and she felt I was taking a big risk. 

The practical solution is to stop and get out every 45 minutes to an hour and walk around for a few minutes. That will prevent blood pooling in your legs.


----------



## JennTheMomma

Yes you shouldn't drive for more than an hour or two while pregnant, or atleast get out and take a walk if you have to go long distances. However, all women are different and their reaction is different. With my first pregnancy and this one, its the same. I have not noticed anything different with my reaction while pregnant. But for some it may be different.


----------



## craftymum

I haven't been able to drive in this pregnancy at all as I have had hyperemesis and a lot of fainting etc, now I find it too painful even sitting as a passenger for more than 10 minutes and I get so tired I def wouldn't risk it but in my last pregnancy I was driving right through, so I can't see it being a problem either for most people as long as they take breaks etc, I guess we all know what our limits are.


----------



## honeygrl

I always quit driving towards the end of pregnancy, not because i find it dangerous, but because I can't get out of the car without help.. and if someone has to be with me they might as well drive since I hate driving!


----------



## KJunkie

I really did not know that driving was an issue during pregnancy. I don't drive much as I don't have my license, but its interesting none the less.


----------



## tasha41

I found myself too paranoid of getting into accidents when I was pregnant to do much driving :shy:


----------



## nfm3

I HAVE noticed this about myself. I drive very short distances or not at all.


----------



## kintenda

I gotta say, that's the most random post I've ever seen for a first post!


----------



## gills8752

Oops...I love driving and have just come back from a 6 hour drive. :blush::blush:


----------



## NickyT75

kintenda said:


> I gotta say, that's the most random post I've ever seen for a first post!


I was just thinking exactly the same thing! xx


----------



## hattiehippo

I'm sorry but I drive as an essential part of my job and I'm coping just fine with driving the same as I was before and I'm 27 weeks now. I'm working up to 36 weeks unless something happens so will still be driving the same then. I have not noticed any change in my reaction times or any additional swelling etc from the sitting.

What a strange post to make! It makes me feel like us pregnant women should be shut up inside and not allowed out for our own safety :wacko: !


----------



## lou_w34

Haha ive been having my driving lessons while im pregnant, and they are two hour lessons! Im not giving up any time soon! Im determined to pass before bubs is here!! =)


----------



## Poppy7

I work 70 miles away from home and have to drive there every day. The route is all dual carriage way and motorway and takes an hour each way.

So, I have had no choice but to drive. It's getting more uncomfortable now but I haven't felt unsafe doing it. Once, I had a dizzy spell and had to pull over but apart from that I have been fine.

I think driving whilst preganant is fine!


----------



## Chaos

39 weeks and still driving! Albeit a bit further back from the steering wheel lol.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

EH.
Why does it say i posted this now :S


----------



## kintenda

MummyToAmberx said:


> EH.
> Why does it say i posted this now :S

think they deleted the OP x


----------



## Rebaby

Pfft. Some of the lunatics i came across on the road today, i'd say there are A LOT of people with impaired bloody judgement and reactions who need checking out, but i aint one of them!!!

I must admit it isn't the comfiest thing ever driving at this stage of pregnancy but OH doesn't drive so i really have no choice! My last 'big drive' will be when we go away for a week when i am 34/35 weeks pregnant, that will be a 3 hour drive each way but we're planning to stop roughly half way so i can go for a wee and stretch my legs and have a bite to eat and let the dog have a wander etc etc etc.

I think as most of the ladies have said, it's about knowing your own limits. If i didn't feel well enough to drive, i wouldn't, but that's regardless of whether i was pregnant or not.


----------



## dom85

lou_w34 said:


> Haha ive been having my driving lessons while im pregnant, and they are two hour lessons! Im not giving up any time soon! Im determined to pass before bubs is here!! =)

 Me too! I had two hour lessons as well and I passes when I was 24/25 weeks and still driving now. Its getting more uncomfortable but then so is everything now!


----------



## sobersadie

Ive been able to drive just fine up until about the last 2 weeks. now when i drive i get the most painful Brackston hicks (in fact they happen even when im just a passenger never mind the driver) so im limiting when i drive as i feel im not concentrating on driving when my belly is so sore and rock hard! Never had this with past 2 pregnancies though i cud drive fine right up till i was induced (10 days over both times!)


----------



## goldenwonder

I just passed my driving test last Friday and I am 37.5 weeks pregnant! :cloud9:As long as you feel ok doing an emergency stop if needed


----------



## bailey98

Im still driving at the moment but dont feel comfortable doing long journeys so its mainly to the shops and to see friends!!! 
Not sure when i'll stop though, i want to be out and about for as long as possible so i'll keep going until i just dont want to drive anymore!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

i was fine driving until the end of my pregnancy and what stopped me then was the size of my bump and the fact that i couldnt reach pedals well coz of the bump and my short height! lol!


----------

